# Greetings from San Diego



## CAbrother491 (Mar 25, 2016)

Hello brothers. Just got my first degree last month at La Mesa Lodge 407. Very excited to get going


----------



## Warrior1256 (Mar 25, 2016)

Greetings and welcome to the forum brother. I see that you are a police officer. I am a retired correctional officer.


----------



## Bloke (Mar 25, 2016)

Congrats and welcome from Australia to the Craft and Board


----------



## Brother JC (Mar 26, 2016)

Greetings and welcome from Santa Cruz, Brother.


----------



## CAbrother491 (Mar 29, 2016)

Thank you all brothers for the warm welcome


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Mar 29, 2016)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## dfreybur (Mar 29, 2016)

CAbrother491 said:


> Just got my first degree last month at La Mesa Lodge 407.



Welcome to the family once adopted Brother.


----------



## SDMAN_619 (Mar 29, 2016)

CAbrother491 said:


> Hello brothers. Just got my first degree last month at La Mesa Lodge 407. Very excited to get going



Congratulations! I myself have just been initiated on the 24th of this month. Glad to see there is another person on this forum from San Diego. I guess it is true about what they say. Masonry brings brothers from all over the world together, even your neighbor.


----------



## Mike Martin (Mar 30, 2016)

Greetings from England


----------



## CAbrother491 (Apr 1, 2016)

SDMAN_619 said:


> Congratulations! I myself have just been initiated on the 24th of this month. Glad to see there is another person on this forum from San Diego. I guess it is true about what they say. Masonry brings brothers from all over the world together, even your neighbor.



It really does! What lodge are you? I'm with la Mesa lodge 407.


----------



## Randy81 (Apr 1, 2016)

Congrats and welcome Brother!


----------



## SDMAN_619 (Apr 4, 2016)

CAbrother491 said:


> It really does! What lodge are you? I'm with la Mesa lodge 407.



I live in Mission Valley, but my lodge is in El Centro. Imperial Lodge 390.


----------

